# British Embassy emergency number



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

002 02791 6000.


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> 002 02791 6000.


is anyone likely to answer...or are they likely to be as useless as in 2011....


----------

